# Figured it was time....



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

After selling the Fat Jax (great boat!) a little over a year ago, I decided to get back to it. Got what I feel was a good deal on this beauty. Who knows, may call her the "Fat Jax II".

will bring her home this week, then install a AC system in her before it gets to friggin hot to think....

Great comfort, range, space, and well, the boat I've dreamed about, ever since the first time I got stuck in a 3 foot quartering sea for 30 plus miles, taking the stinging spray directly to this beautiful face, on every wave.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine looking rig, Jim, can’t wait to see some reports from her


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They have one over here at GSPS. Looked at it a few times. Nice rig.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Well done! Parker makes a fine boat and I believe you’ll start seeing more of them on the gulf coast.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They have one over here at GSPS. Looked at it a few times. Nice rig.


looked at that one.. that one isnt for me....


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like those Parkers. I have to be careful driving by Legendary and not go into the line of traffic coming toward me.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Love those Parkers! Great looking boat. Here comes the rigs!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Fine looking rig Jim.
Can’t wait to see blood on the deck!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that boat!! I would call it "Flap Jax"


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

2520XLD.
huge cockpit.





2520 XLD Sport Cabin - Parker Boats


There is no better feeling than being on the water fishing or cruising with family and friends. The Parker 2520 XLD Sport Cabin provides shelter from the wind, rain, sun, and the changing seasons.




www.parkerboats.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Love those Parkers! Great looking boat. Here comes the rigs!


with this boat, the rigs can now be a multi day experience. being able to get out of the heat and weather for a while is a game changer..... 180 Gallons of fuel, large cockpit, space to move around and stretch out. yes, this is the ticket. Drift for swords while sitting in a chair vs. the gunwale.... yeah baby...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now ya can go camping with Mark.!
😀 looks good


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm ignorant on boats that size but where's the bow U bolt for the strap that's hooked to the bow stop bracket?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kanaka said:


> I'm ignorant on boats that size but where's the bow U bolt for the strap that's hooked to the bow stop bracket?


same place as all the others. this is NOT the right trailer for this boat. its just sitting on this one at the dealership...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

96" 36v IPilot for sure. 
Standard Horizon GX2400
Dual 12" Garmins with B175M 1Kw transducer!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful boat, congratulations!!
I got to dive from a friend's Parker a few times last summer... great boats!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> same place as all the others. this is NOT the right trailer for this boat. its just sitting on this one at the dealership...


Then I'm blind cause I don't see it in the pics. 
But if it's there, that's great.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Congrats on the new sled! That AC will be a game changer.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> View attachment 1077884



JFC didn't think to enlarge it 2000% to find the eye. Good job!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like 2 x 150 hp Yamahas. 
sweet


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Boardfeet said:


> Looks like 2 x 150 hp Yamahas.
> sweet


2 x 200's


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

next thread, “Realtor has departed the area......” ????


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let's go to the rigs. i'm ready.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

__





PB_PKR_2520XLD_t_F200XB_2013-08-28_OWA | Yamaha Outboards







yamahaoutboards.com


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

My type of boat, great choice


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Looks like 2 x 150 hp Yamahas.
> sweet


Yes, Twin F200 Yamaha 



MikeH said:


> next thread, “Realtor has departed the area......” ????


lol, But, I'll be heading South,not North....




jack2 said:


> let's go to the rigs. i'm ready.
> jack


Yep he he 


MaxxT said:


> My type of boat, great choice


Thank you. I wrestled with this for weeks.... weeks of not sleeping, weeks of a stomach knot.... dang... but its done now. Next project is the AC install... Thats a requirement...


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> let's go to the rigs. i'm ready.
> jack


count me in as well... nice rig rig ...


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Of all the new boat threads recently, this is my favorite. Love it.


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice boat Jim.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Parker builds a solid boat. Congrats and enjoy the new ride!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Would make a nice dive boat. Congrats!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim go get 2 atlantic amd gulf commercial manual or 12 volt rigs like on the video. I had 5 on the Rogue. Watch the entire video. 
The day I sold her is pictured. The stuff you left today is not much, all Old stuff. Ill give ya more when you ready.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! Man o man I sure love a Parker ! I came so close to signing on the dotted line about 10 or 11 years ago. I wanted one so bad ! But between new gulf regulations and my wife . Lol !..... I went the bay route with a Blazer bay. If I could go back in time I'd have a Parker !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Fatter Jax!

Awesome boat!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kracker Jax


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice ride, Jim. Congrats! Happy for you


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

My Lord what a fine boat. Congratulations Sir !!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> with this boat, the rigs can now be a multi day experience. being able to get out of the heat and weather for a while is a game changer..... 180 Gallons of fuel, large cockpit, space to move around and stretch out. yes, this is the ticket. Drift for swords while sitting in a chair vs. the gunwale.... yeah baby...


Yep Jim, any time you need a crew the A-Team is always ready and we'll bring our luck with us.  Are you going to keep it at home or back to Sherman Cove?


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

sweeeeeet Jim!!! Hotrods will be taking second fiddle now! lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man oh man what a beauty!!!!! You did AWESOME! Actually me and Logan went fishing yesterday and he said he was still upset with me for selling Saltwater Gospel but I explained to him with none of the kiddo's around, it wasn't worth keeping, but I told him if I got another big boat....it would be another cat but bigger then my 1st!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Kracker Jax


lol not in todays world.... LOL!!! 



ShurKetch said:


> Yep Jim, any time you need a crew the A-Team is always ready and we'll bring our luck with us.  Are you going to keep it at home or back to Sherman Cove?


Not sure, I figure it'll he here at the house for this year, until I get it where I want it. Then I may go back to Sherman if they'll have me.... 



fishnfool said:


> sweeeeeet Jim!!! Hotrods will be taking second fiddle now! lol


maybe, maybe.... maybe... he he I've hung out in the parking lots..... I'll just drive through the crowd with the Kicker blasting RAP music, and either keep going, or stop for 20 minutes and then move along.... (the panhandle cruiser club has a show this weekend.) 



Jason said:


> Man oh man what a beauty!!!!! You did AWESOME! Actually me and Logan went fishing yesterday and he said he was still upset with me for selling Saltwater Gospel but I explained to him with none of the kiddo's around, it wasn't worth keeping, but I told him if I got another big boat....it would be another cat but bigger then my 1st!


Getting out of the weather was key to me.... My Son was disappointed The Grady was sold, but I was tired of getting beat to death with wind and spray... I don't think very many people (boaters) would be truly happy having a "smaller" boat. I think I would feel so limited, you know, the days you want to head south, but you're afraid the smaller boat won't handle that pop-up thunder storm....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never had this type of anchor, always had Fluke anchors. Are these any good, or should I start looking to replace it already?


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Realtor said:


> I've never had this type of anchor, always had Fluke anchors. Are these any good, or should I start looking to replace it already?
> View attachment 1077934


They are better in mud than most danforth type anchors. They are supposed to be good in sand but I think danforth is much better in sand and I mostly use them. The Fortress is supposed to be adjusted for sand or mud.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Realtor said:


> I've never had this type of anchor, always had Fluke anchors. Are these any good, or should I start looking to replace it already?
> View attachment 1077934


Yeah start figuring out how you’re going to mount a spot lock trolling motor.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you doing a roof-top AC unit? Do you have a generator? Love the boat!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking boat Jim!! There's going to be a lot of blood on her deck. SUMMER TIME is what I'm thinking


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> Yes, Twin F200 Yamaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I wanted😩 didn’t want to pay the price for a new one could not find one with dual motors I love those Parker’s hey but if I ever get to go again seems like it’s never gona happen I would love to run to the rigs with you or anybody else I’m not stingy with secret deep drop spots ether just not gona post the for the whole world to see and I don’t want anybody’s secret spots! Not asking for that just rig trip buddy’s it’s just a long ride and I’m weird safety in numbers And hot bites in and out!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Are you doing a roof-top AC unit? Do you have a generator? Love the boat!


I would like to know this to l know it’s ******* but I put one of these roll around room units in my w/a and it works great Honda suitcase generator runs it heater in winter and charges all the batteries


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Are you doing a roof-top AC unit? Do you have a generator? Love the boat!


Nope.. to much $$$$



kahala boy said:


> Great looking boat Jim!! There's going to be a lot of blood on her deck. SUMMER TIME is what I'm thinking


Thanks Hamma



jwilson1978 said:


> That is what I wanted😩 didn’t want to pay the price for a new one could not find one with dual motors I love those Parker’s hey but if I ever get to go again seems like it’s never gona happen I would love to run to the rigs with you or anybody else I’m not stingy with secret deep drop spots ether just not gona post the for the whole world to see and I don’t want anybody’s secret spots! Not asking for that just rig trip buddy’s it’s just a long ride and I’m weird safety in numbers And hot bites in and out!


Maybe we can meet one day, go on a short trip and see how we get along. I won't want to get out that far, discover, well, you know.... ;(



jwilson1978 said:


> I would like to know this to l know it’s ***** but I put one of these roll around room units in my w/a and it works great Honda suitcase generator runs it heater in winter and charges all the batteries


My plan is to install a small window unit under one of the seats in the house. run it off a small generator, like said above, charge the batteries at the same time. The ability to cool off and escape the heat is key for me.... No need to install a roof unit.... Looking forward to being able to escape the heat from time to time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

THis Fella has it figured out.... why reinvent the wheel. I figure, if it gets rusty, which it should last a long time inside away from the salt water. Just remove it and reinstall a new one... a small space to cool off, so this will be plenty...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> Nope.. to much $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir totally understand think your going right way to on that a/c protected is allways better in saltwater and a hell of a cheaper to replace


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> Nope.. to much $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And If wasn’t clear I’m not asking to ride on your boat I will be taking mine just think It would be fun Safe and more productive to have multiple boats Way out there not on anyone’s spots or anything


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> And If wasn’t clear I’m not asking to ride on your boat I will be taking mine just think It would be fun Safe and more productive to have multiple boats Way out there not on anyone’s spots or anything


we've done the "Buddy Boat" thing before... worked out well, If the fish were active at the Marlin, and not at the Ram, call the boat at the Ram over... gotcha! still suggest everyone knows one another...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> THis Fella has it figured out.... why reinvent the wheel. I figure, if it gets rusty, which it should last a long time inside away from the salt water. Just remove it and reinstall a new one... a small space to cool off, so this will be plenty...


Betcha XSHARK (Bobby) would have some great ideas


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Electronic package should be a big move.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Betcha XSHARK (Bobby) would have some great ideas


oh, we've talked.... will do alot of that. The list also includes relocating the batteries into the Pilot House somewhere.. 



Boat-Dude said:


> Electronic package should be a big move.


New Garmin system in there from the dealer, don't have the docs here right now, but I think its a 8610 series, cant remember the xducer and all right now. I'm sure it's alot better than the ols 3210 series that was on the Fat Jax,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats my kind of boat, heated and cooled, out of the weather.
I did not think you would go boatless too long.
NICE!!!!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

Got a small AC on my tiny houseboat, too much heat gain from roof, decks and windows to work well.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The big question is how big is the bilge access and live well size?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> The big question is how big is the bilge access and live well size?


with the deck on that thing he could put a hundred gallon tank well back there and it would not be in the way!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> THis Fella has it figured out.... why reinvent the wheel. I figure, if it gets rusty, which it should last a long time inside away from the salt water. Just remove it and reinstall a new one... a small space to cool off, so this will be plenty...


dang ... that guy is a wizard with that jig saw .. nice work ..


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Realtor said:


> After selling the Fat Jax (great boat!) a little over a year ago, I decided to get back to it. Got what I feel was a good deal on this beauty. Who knows, may call her the "Fat Jax II".
> 
> will bring her home this week, then install a AC system in her before it gets to friggin hot to think....
> 
> ...


Great looking boat! I hope Legendary took care of you better than they did me. I'll never buy another boat from them.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn’t have the patience to watch the entire video. 
So, where does the condensation go? Do you just drill a hole in the box and attach a hose?
Does the AC not need a clearance around it?
Very nice boat. How’s it set up inside?
Are there bunks, etc below or is everything in the cabin?
Congrats.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would run the condensation to the fresh water tank for drinking.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ran mine to the bilge never saw a boat that does not get a little water down there and well it’s fresh not salt my boat came with a aft and forward automatic pumps and I put 2 more Manuel pumps in on switches just as emergency back ups because I can’t swim that far and I’m pretty sure the tax man will have my ass petty quick if the boat goes down


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> I would run the condensation to the fresh water tank for drinking.


that alge crap that grows there when it’s not in use might not be that-great to drink or it could be the new heath drink who knows but hey I would shower with it it’s got to be better that squid guts and bonito blood that some how I get covered in every trip


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

DPete said:


> Great looking boat! I hope Legendary took care of you better than they did me. I'll never buy another boat from them.


So far so, good, Will see how service after the sale pans out....




welldoya said:


> I didn’t have the patience to watch the entire video.
> So, where does the condensation go? Do you just drill a hole in the box and attach a hose?
> Does the AC not need a clearance around it?
> Very nice boat. How’s it set up inside?
> ...


thanks

will drill a hole with a vinyl tube from the box into the bilge. There is clearance, there will be a 4 inch outside air supply and a 6 inch hot air exit with a inline 6 inch blower fan to carry more air than the AC fan will move. 

I'm picking it up tomorrow about 10, then bringing it to the house for a while to do a few things before putting her in the water. AC install, and head removal. No way I'll ever have that on a boat and have to clean/maintain that.... a few other things in my head... Besides Mothers Day weekend isnt a time to be at a boat ramp with a new unfamiliar boat, I'll wait for a calm weekday so I can practice launch and recovery without clogging up the ramp...

with the Fat Jax, I could launch in about a minute by myself, so I have to learn this rig before doing it in a crowd....

No "bunks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> that alge crap that grows there when it’s not in use might not be that-great to drink or it could be the new heath drink who knows but hey I would shower with it it’s got to be better that squid guts and bonito blood that some how I get covered in every trip



Your jokster meter is broke.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Your jokster meter is broke.


Yep I’m not funny


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> So far so, good, Will see how service after the sale pans out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey on your windows this tint people put in there windows for baby’s ( it sticks but can be taken off and put back on) will help keep her cool when the sun is out and you can take it off on the night trips


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Yep I’m not funny


I figured you were joking I’ve seen your post I know you know better but mabe not everyone else


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Rode in many Parkers. They can keep you dry and comfortable. But being so far forward while running at speed with any chop will bounce your kidneys around pretty good! Looking at the newer type hull design, it looks like a deeper V to help compared to the older Parkers. 

Very nice boat though.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

look what followed me home this morning... Now, tear it apart.... he he 



















AC Install begins...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great Jim!! We saw that exact same parker looked brand new at the Mass today and I though I wonder if that's ole Jim. It had a name on the side already so I knew it wasn't you.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks good Jim. Would look great with a nice custom tower up top with controls too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I really liked X-Sharks boat, I climbed on it a few times when he was doing work on the Skiff.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the club.

I find the cabin is relatively cool with just the windows open in the summer without an AC. 

Coming out of a center console into the Parker I found I felt so much better after a day of fishing because I could get out of the sun.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice boat Mark.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> I find the cabin is relatively cool with just the windows open in the summer without an AC.
> 
> ...


Nice!! I'm looking at a total change. Got tll the parts and looking forward to over nighters... I think you're right, juts to be able to get out of the sun and cool off will be great!! What size is yours?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a 2001 2320. I love your new boat Jim I think you are going to like it a lot.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw a boat VERY similar yesterday coming around the corner in the turning basin at NAS Pensacola yesterday. Really nice sled congrats Jim!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good morning, I figure I'll gave the AC install compete today or tomorrow. Then start looking for a day to visit Sherman to practice and put a few hours on it to start the break in process of the new motors. Looking forward to getting back out there... Hard to think a year and a half since I've been on a boat....


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Then start looking for a day to visit Sherman to practice and put a few hours on it to start the break in process of the new motors. Looking forward to getting back out there... Hard to think a year and a half since I've been on a boat....


Like riding a bike Jim. In a flash, you will once again be one of the best out there. Looking for a cuddy cabin myself in maybe 25 foot range


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Getting close.

A little trim work, A little duct work, secure the seats then secure the boxes back to the deck. Tomorrow should be completed, then on to the next project.... Now I can work in the House in the ac while it's raining all week.


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

looking great Jim.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you driving screws with a corded drill?? Who does that? Lol. SUPER jealous of such a sweet rig. I can imagine some killer naps being taken in there with that AC humming.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Heck with the AC look at all that fishing rooooooooooooooooooom!!!!!!!1


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ductwork complete and operational..

After the walkthrough this afternoon, I'll get on the trim work.. (minor stuff)


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

What generator are you running?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> What generator are you running?











WEN 56235i Super Quiet 2350-Watt Portable Inverter Generator with Fuel Shut Off, CARB Compliant, Ultra Lightweight


Ultralight body weighs in at a mere 39 pounds for easy transport and storage Extremely quiet operation comparable to the sound of a normal conversation according to the US Department of Health and Human Services Produces 2350 surge watts and 1900 rated watts of clean power for safe charging of...




wenproducts.com


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Here Jim to replace those roof screws.






Sheet metal screws, Self tapping, Phillips truss head, Stainless steel 316 - Bolt Depot







www.boltdepot.com


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Where did you locate the generator?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Ductwork complete and operational..
> 
> After the walkthrough this afternoon, I'll get on the trim work.. (minor stuff)
> 
> View attachment 1078113


I’m confused. What’s the ductwork for? You can’t run ductwork from a window unit can you?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I’m confused. What’s the ductwork for? You can’t run ductwork from a window unit can you?


Hot air out and fresh air in


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Where did you locate the generator?


Ebay, delivered Thursday, I hope...



welldoya said:


> I’m confused. What’s the ductwork for? You can’t run ductwork from a window unit can you?













Job DONE!!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Hot air out and fresh air in


Oh ok, so it’s additional ventilation, not connected to AC.
Looks like you did a great job.
Let’s get about a dozen guys on it and go find Mark.
Lots of drinking, loud music. I’m sure he would appreciate it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Hot air out is from the condenser coil on the Ac unit. The fresh air in feeds the coil fan.
it exhausts the hot air coming out of the back of the unit.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Where did you locate the generator?


Sorry,
I meant where are you going to locate it on the boat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Sorry,
> I meant where are you going to locate it on the boat.


not 100% sure just yet, ran it on house power today. When the genny arrives, I'll figure out the best place with the least amount of noise, and maximum protection from the saltwater. I'll experiment for a while, until I get it figured out... 

Now, Get the Gas pipeline restarted so I can head south... Have that 20 hour breakin period to do...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats on a sweet boat, Jim! You've put a lot of thought and work into it, makes me happy to think how much enjoyment you'll get out of her! I have wondered about someday moving into a boat with a wheelhouse or cabin of some kind, not now but someday... You ever need a crew I'd be a happy ride-along. I didn't realize you hadn't had a boat or I would've offered to get you on the water a long time ago... I am no expert but I like to get out there and try!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> WEN 56235i Super Quiet 2350-Watt Portable Inverter Generator with Fuel Shut Off, CARB Compliant, Ultra Lightweight
> 
> 
> Ultralight body weighs in at a mere 39 pounds for easy transport and storage Extremely quiet operation comparable to the sound of a normal conversation according to the US Department of Health and Human Services Produces 2350 surge watts and 1900 rated watts of clean power for safe charging of...
> ...


you may know but it will only run a\c for 3 /12 to 4 hours on a tank of gas i take a 2.5 gallon gas can with me to run mine all day or night


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> you may know but it will only run a\c for 3 /12 to 4 hours on a tank of gas i take a 2.5 gallon gas can with me to run mine all day or night


When the Genny arrives here, I'll run it to determine run time and all that. Good to know what to expect, thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

PFF to the rescue. We have some good ideas here. If you put a station up top, you can rig a gas can to it and gravity feed your genny. You're welcome.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> PFF to the rescue. We have some good ideas here. If you put a station up top, you can rig a gas can to it and gravity feed your genny. You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1078146


Red Neck!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> When the Genny arrives here, I'll run it to determine run time and all that. Good to know what to expect, thanks.


Just so you know to if your gona be off shore with a cabin and generator a air fryer is great set heat and timer make snacks you can cook about anything in one hot food on those long nights is great so much easier than a grill or hot plate!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

We do love our air fryer. Smaller than the microwave and we use it more.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Realtor said:


> When the Genny arrives here, I'll run it to determine run time and all that. Good to know what to expect, thanks.


Look into converting a generator to run on propane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yellow River Cat said:


> Look into converting a generator to run on propane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a carb and lines it will run cooler to


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> We do love our air fryer. Smaller than the microwave and we use it more.


Best kitchen appliance invented in years.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Just so you know to if your gona be off shore with a cabin and generator a air fryer is great set heat and timer make snacks you can cook about anything in one hot food on those long nights is great so much easier than a grill or hot plate!


I'll be looking into this idea soon.... Thanks. I've been eating cold Pizza and cold cuts for years...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Just so you know to if your gona be off shore with a cabin and generator a air fryer is great set heat and timer make snacks you can cook about anything in one hot food on those long nights is great so much easier than a grill or hot plate!


why cook when you can take a meal in a can. sardines and crackers with a cold beer and you don't even have to wash your hands. the smell is the same as what you're catching.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> why cook when you can take a meal in a can. sardines and crackers with a cold beer and you don't even have to wash your hands. the smell is the same as what you're catching.
> jack



OMG.... I always wondered why the Pizza smelled different on the boat.... That almost made me gag... well, it did make me gag....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

get the pizza with anchovies, jim. lol.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

About done messing with this thing. Was going to put it in the water Friday, but as luck would have it. It seems not all appraisers have access to the electronic lockboxes... I have to meet him to let him in... crap... of well, will look at next Monday or Tuesday depending on the weather.

Got the battery tender installed today, looks as if I have a weak battery. I may take it out tomorrow and have it tested. 

Also got the number I was able to salvage from my computer problems this past winter loaded! This isn't all of them, but, I'm VERY happy to have what I have....

A few more things, then it's ready to go!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like your boat is run aground.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looks like your boat is run aground.


he eh had some good speed to skip her from the Gulf to North of I-10....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looks like your boat is run aground.


Probably owns all that land just his home port


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lotta good numbers there, jim. 
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> lotta good numbers there, jim.
> jack


Very Happy to be able to recover what I was able to. Glad Sealark had that old computer...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

rigged the plow anchor to break away when she needs to, the windless was breaking the heavy zip ties like they weren't there when bring it tight, so I used hose clamps instead, they'll break when I need them to... will see how they do....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey PFF, I need some ideas. Here is what I'm trying to accomplish..

Have a platform mad out of aluminum and powder coated white to match the boat. I want to be able to ratchet strap the generator to this platform while in use. Here are a few pics of what's in my head... feasible? Other ideas? The generator will only be used once in a while, and would like to keep it off the fishing deck space.... I do not thing the motor will hit the platform when raised up during transport.... (I haven't raised the motor to check that yet... )


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would not mount it there, I would put it on the top of the cabin, for exhaust gasses and salt water spray. Maybe some 316ss eyelets to hook a strap to.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

jim.. first following wave .. wether self generated .. or trying not to get rolled on a fast in-coming tide with a lot of southeast wind/wave combo right about now and that thing is underwater.. and trust me inverter gens suck at getting wet.. i almost lost my honda due to sally downpours ... really wanted that cup of coffee....

i would mount it at least as high as the motors.. whether that means a box underneath and or some sort of box/mount higher up ??..perhaps some rod holders and a place to clip on a teaser.. on the evelyn gale i left a 5 gallon bucket on my swim plat in between runs from the brass wreck to some edge spots .. it never moved .. so yeah it generally is a pretty stable spot...

not to mention a small mw to cook those snap filets.. 3 min on a paper plate with some seasonall 
and a way to heat up some water for my french press coffee maker...

rich


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> jim.. first following wave .. wether self generated .. or trying not to get rolled on a fast in-coming tide with a lot of southeast wind/wave combo right about now and that thing is underwater.. and trust me inverter gens suck at getting wet.. i almost lost my honda due to sally downpours ... really wanted that cup of coffee....
> 
> i would mount it at least as high as the motors.. whether that means a box underneath and or some sort of box/mount higher up ??..perhaps some rod holders and a place to clip on a teaser.. on the evelyn gale i left a 5 gallon bucket on my swim plat in between runs from the brass wreck to some edge spots .. it never moved .. so yeah it generally is a pretty stable spot...
> 
> ...


Rich, My thoughts are to put the genny on top of the platform in the first picture, the platjorm will sit where the genny is in the pics, and be 19 inches tall, that puts the bottom of the genny about even with the top of the transom. no hurry on this part..... I suppose I need to run the boat and see how it sitsin the water..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not mount it up top ? Would be out of the way and want get blasted with spray. Could get you someone to fab up a vented box to match with the boat to cover it to help keep it out of the Sun and weather and would make it that much more quiet when running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Do not put that in a box.......I put one in a box with the whole backside open.......It lasted 1 tank of fuel. Did a total melt down of the generators electronics's.

Do put it on the roof.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Get somebody to fab you up an aluminum crate just big enough for the jenny to set in. Maybe a 4" lip around the edge. kinda like the old antique coke/fruit boxes that were wooden. Then have them fab 4 legs that are maybe a couple inches long on it in each corner, with a 3 or 4 inch foot print as well. Put some 1/4 rubber between the bottom of those feet and the fiberglass top and bolt it down. Then you can put a ratchet strap over the top of the jenny. Should the strap break then you have a 4" retainer lip should it slide. Rubber for vibration isolation. Get a custom tarp sewn up thats fits the jenny just right for when not in use up there and a pile of corrosion X


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Rich, My thoughts are to put the genny on top of the platform in the first picture, the platjorm will sit where the genny is in the pics, and be 19 inches tall, that puts the bottom of the genny about even with the top of the transom. no hurry on this part..... I suppose I need to run the boat and see how it sitsin the water..


gotcha ... that should work fine ... i would add a slot on each side of the gen to run the straps thru.. keeps it simple .. 
some sort of rain cover , canvas bag should fine when u want to pick up and run a bit .. if u make the base a little bigger u could add a down rigger mount .. rod holder .. gaff holder .. 
rich


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

just my tought on where i put mine i strap it to the transom between motors with exhuast faceing rearward i wanted to mount it to top but realized quickly that its to hard to get up there and take down without falling out of the boat and refueling up there at sea is about impossible without getting gas everywhere and its about the best place to be out of the way while fishing and easy to move from cabin and back while not in use


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> just my tought on where i put mine i strap it to the transom between motors with exhuast faceing rearward i wanted to mount it to top but realized quickly that its to hard to get up there and take down without falling out of the boat and refueling up there at sea is about impossible without getting gas everywhere and its about the best place to be out of the way while fishing and easy to move from cabin and back while not in use


on top of transom not swim platform


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> on top of transom not swim platform



looks like this is what I'll be doing, I was just up there removing the head... (no way in hell I ever want to clean that thing up/out... best to use the gulf.... he he) Anyways, I was messing with the motors and when tilted up and locked for travel if the engines sifted and laid in that direction the cowling may hit the genny stand and cause damage. I'll rethink this over time, and see what happens, but for now, I think I'll go with your idea and not use the fishbox, or live well while using the genny.

headless.... lol


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Wouldn't want to use this in a high speed run, but then again you probably wouldn't be in the cabin enjoying the AC during a high speed run either.... Might sacrifice a rod holder, but you could always install another one...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Runned Over II said:


> Wouldn't want to use this in a high speed run, but then again you probably wouldn't be in the cabin enjoying the AC during a high speed run either.... Might sacrifice a rod holder, but you could always install another one...
> View attachment 1078306
> 
> View attachment 1078307



True, I'll be looking and thinking on this issue, I for sure don't want it on the roof, I do know that much. The roof is a logical place, but I don't want to have to get up there and refuel, etc. The rod holder may be the ticket.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

If you switch to propane you could mount on the roof and run the hose or pipe to where ever you mount the cylinder or cylinders. With the right set up all you have to do is turn a valve off and another one on to refuel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Prototype Generator mount. It isn't pretty, but its solid as I figure it can be... Its not going anywhere... I'll test it out, hope to get out Thursday for a few hours...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim that generator is going to get soaked with salt water from spray. Or needs to be up higher with at least a spray shield around it a nice 12 volt DC fan will keep you cool after the sun goes down. I never had a heat problem while commercial fishing offshore. Sometimes 5 day long trips. Never had a 110 generator on the 40 X 14 ft. Gulf Rogue. Whatever you decide, just a suggestion.Good luck.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> Jim that generator is going to get soaked with salt water from spray. Or needs to be up higher with at least a spray shield around it a nice 12 volt DC fan will keep you cool after the sun goes down. I never had a heat problem while commercial fishing offshore. Sometimes 5 day long trips. Never had a 110 generator on the 40 X 14 ft. Gulf Rogue. Whatever you decide, just a suggestion.Good luck.


this won't be there or in use while running on plane, this is for at anchor, and over night trips. Also to run the coffee maker, charge the batteries if needed, hot plate etc. 

I also plan on putting a fan as you suggest in the pilot house...


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I hear there aint no salt spray on the rivers.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> I hear there aint no salt spray on the rivers.


he eh I hear that from time to time. I'll experiment with some Lexan, and a heat gun, I have some in the barn...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sure after the 3rd generator you will have it dialed in.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Prototype.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Harbor freight with warranty, when that one is done.!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> Prototype.
> 
> View attachment 1078666


Oh I forgot to tell you and it may just be mine but if you have autopilot the gen has to be about 8 foot from digital compass running or not mine goes hard right any closer


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw Sealark in the pass, he asked "Where's you Generator?" lol 

not HOT today, but I've been experimenting with directing the airflow, I like he he 



















Going to make a funnel out of Lexan in the next few days.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Took the Fat Jax II on a booze cruise with a few friends yesterday, (Pirates Cove, McCray, Oar House) Not sure, but we may have fixed the Countries problems more than once (not looking good for Biden and the Dems lol) Good times. Spent the night at McCray and ran the AC for the first time on the water, (I've been pretty busy this summer) with the generator. Performed very well, I had a fan going as well and I needed another blankey.... he he beautiful evening last night, little breezy this morning, Home and will clean up today...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sherman cove?
jack


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> sherman cove?
> jack


Yes Sherman cove.talked to him this AM from there.


----------

